# RCMA Shade for NC35



## rocksta (Apr 10, 2009)

I am forced to buy Color Process online and I don't want to get it in the wrong color. 
I have visible yellow undertones (just a small drop of pink tones in a foundation and my face looks like a mask).

So far the PERFECT shade for me was NC35 in Mineralize Skinfinish Found., but I get other MAC foundations in the same color.

Can you advise me which color to choose?
Here are the swatches: RCMA - Color Process Foundation

Maybe someone with similar skintone here already tried RCMA and can tell me which color was used so I can compare and hopefully hit the right shade.


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 10, 2009)

You should try checking makeupalley.com, I think some reviewers there are NC35 or close...

http://www.makeupalley.com/product/s...CMA/Cr%C3%A8me


----------



## swaly (May 27, 2009)

I found one post on MakeupAlley that likened KO2 to NC30 and KO3 to NC35, if that helps. NC35 is my color in Studio Fix powder foundation but it is the slightest bit too tanned/yellow for me, and I wonder if a thick formula like RCMA would make that difference more apparent.


----------



## swaly (May 30, 2009)

I just got samples of KO2 and KO3 from CameraReadyCosmetics; KO2 = NC35 perfectly, KO3 is darker and would be great for NC35s to contour with.

But try the samples––they're $3.99, and I'm on the lighter side of NC35.


----------

